# Pictures of Piper



## xovictoriasmithox (Feb 7, 2010)

My new little girl Piper, shes only about 9 weeks old


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

She's so cute! So tiny! Give her a snuggle for me!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww she's adorable!
I like the pic of her lil chubby tummy!

She does seem to like the sweets! just make sure she doesn't "try" them!

I have a tattoo on my forearm and my boy decided he did not want a bath and thought he should let me know by biting Mommy's arm. 
And it left a white spot in my black and grey tattoo 
It bled a little so that may be why, I dunno. :?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is a doll baby  Congrats!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an angel with that sweet little face!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

How adorable, i love the 2nd pic, just scrummy


----------



## xovictoriasmithox (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone  shes my wittle munchkin seems to have been the runt but she was the most alert little girl Ive seen..Im sure I will be posting more she was a bit of a camera hog last night


----------



## xovictoriasmithox (Feb 7, 2010)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Aww she's adorable!
> I like the pic of her lil chubby tummy!
> 
> She does seem to like the sweets! just make sure she doesn't "try" them!
> ...


She sniffs them out the closest she came to snipping is licking lol I think she knows to lick not bite ice cream its kinda funny...my cat took a bite out of my cupcake theres a little spot thats white I think its a cute touch haha


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

cute tattoos!
very very cute hedgie! i love the one of her belly!


----------



## xovictoriasmithox (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks  after my arm is done Im getting a little hedgehog tattoo  Piper is a sweet little girl, she was cranky earlier due to quilling but I gave her a nice oatmeal bath and put some olive oil on to help with her being uncomfortable


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm getting a hedgehog on my inner wrist done in the next few months. 
i don't have a cupcake tattoo, but people keep getting a cupcake that i drew tattoo'd on them...


























...which is odd since i only know one of them personally, and i only met him once.


----------

